# Frogs in the wild, ID please



## Bioguy77 (Apr 26, 2018)

My friend sent me these pictures from Costa Rica. Need help IDing them. #1 and #2 are the same.









Sent from my SM-N960W using Tapatalk


----------



## Tijl (Feb 28, 2019)

Agalychnis Callidryas and Oophaga Pumilio "blue jeans".


----------



## Ravage (Feb 5, 2016)

Oh My God! My Red Eyed Tree frogs are Sooo Fat!
You forget what they look like in the wild.


----------

